# Headwaters for Brook trout?



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

First rod I ever built, I fished for years in little creeks. 7 1/2ft 4wt Sage graphite I. Had more time on it with a little spinning reel and 4lb test. Kept a fly reel in my best pocket if I got to a beaver dam or open area I could cast with it. Learn roll casting at different angles and using either hand. Find a stick to rest your fly on to drift into tight places and then twitch it off onto the water. Learn to slingshot your line with your rod tip in places you can't cast. Try back casting straight up overhead, instead of back, then forward cast as normal. Another tactic I've used, a long cane pole. Line the same length as the pole. Worms are simple enough, so is dabbing an Adams or other dry fly. Better yet, a March brown, wet fly and you can control it right up along an undercut bank.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I grew up in the Jordan Valley. I now know how precious time was to fish a crystal cold creek during the heat of the summer with a stick, fish line and a worm. Catching those beautiful, colorful 8" brook trout from under a cut bank was truly a gift. They strike with a mission totally engulfing the bait as if they had not ate all year.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Booterl said:


> ....targeting headwaters or just smaller colder/spring fed streams.


 Target both. Even if they are only 1-3 feet wide.....


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Booterl said:


> I never even thought about a downsized chuck and duck, I like that.


Come in to the outdoorsmen in Jenison on Monday nights 4 to 8. We have some sweet not to expensive trout rods. Ill point in the right direction for a 30 brookie day to.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I've lived on an amazing brookie stream all my life, fished them since I was tiny. My folks owned a bait shop on the river

5' ultralight 4lb trilene xl
I've fished about every color of panther Martin a pmrg 4 and pmrs 4 are hard to beat, use 2 on tiny creek or 6 when waters high or bigger river. They'll catch brookie anywhere. Rooster tails are good but blade sucks. But if you buy the two panther martins above you'll get um.

I've recently been fishing trout magnets and they should be illegal


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Some trout streams start at lakes and or warm swamps. Sometimes it takes a few miles for the stream to cool down and gain enough groundwater to cool them to preferential temperature ranges.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you would like to see some really pretty brookies try some Keweenaw streams at the end of season. They are all dressed up in their spawning colors and even the little ones are beautiful.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

Booterl said:


> We have a cottage in baldwin and and I live in Grand Rapids so my trout fishing is pretty much split down the middle between those two areas. I do appreciate all of the responses, it makes targeting a new water and fish much easier. I’ve got a 3, 5, 7 and 9 weight, but with each being 9ft it’s looking like a spinning set up is going to be much less of a nightmare maneuvering. While I’m at it I might as well ask for reccemondations on a trout rod. I’m assuming 5.5 to 6.5 ft lightweight running 4-6 lb test? Sorry, I’m not too familiar with a worthwhile set up for casting smaller small spinners, rapalas or possibly bottom bouncing.


You have a number of trout streams, rivers, and creeks near Baldwin. I have fished the pere marquette back in the '70s and brookies, bows, and browns can be had. There can be some pretty decent browns in there, especially at night. Dedgoose gave a good recommendation of brookie gear in the truer brookie stream, but might be a little light or real fun if you happen to hook into a brown getting close to double digits in lbs. Gear is really stream and conditions dependent. Worms, crawlers, salted minnows, small spawn bags, flatfish, spinners, body baits, or just like Sir Isaac Newton used a feather, or whatever else gets tied on the end of a line. A 7' fly rod could be good to in most spots and you could always change reels on the fly between fly reel and ultra light spinning reel. Is Club 37 still there and does it still serve good Prime Rib?


----------

